# DP bumper sticker



## Guest (Jan 8, 2005)

We may have already done this before, but Alex* brought it up in another thread. DP bumper stickers. That way we'll recognize each other when we're on the road. Easier to come up with a mass gathering and take over the world or something. We decide on a couple of good slogans and I'll see what kind of designs I can come up with. Or anybody else can too. 
So, it can be about just DP/DR, or even DPSelfHelp. Or maybe both.

Just to get the thread started.......

DP'ers Unite!
Long Live DP'ers
DP'ers do it from a distance
DP'ers do it anxiously
Absent-minded sex is best
I'm DR and don't have a clue where I am
So I was thinking..........never mind. Forgot.
Follow me if you want to see a person actually explode from anxiety 
Hug a DR/DR person today
DPSelfHelp Rules
I don't know who I am, do you?
Are these really MY hands? Wow. 
I Want Dreamer (<~~~~~I'm only making one of those - for me)

Anyway, just something to start things off.


----------



## Guest (Jan 8, 2005)

I think. (therefore, I'm not)


----------



## *Alex (Sep 27, 2004)

I was just going to go for the dpselfhelp symbol....nice and discreet

But you could have something like :

Who am I?....Who are you?....Why am i here?........What do you want?


----------



## Guest (Jan 8, 2005)

> I think. (therefore, I'm not)


That's the most true thing I've ever read.
Descartes was an idiot.

As for the dp sticker, what about the 'intel' logo modified to 'DP inside'.


----------



## Guest (Jan 8, 2005)

If I cause an accident, it wasn't me. I am DPd.


----------



## dreamcatcher (Sep 23, 2004)

i like that I.....AND SCs i don't know who i am do you????.....

BRILLIANT.....JUST BRILLIANT


----------



## maria (Oct 28, 2004)

How about "I'd rather have VD than DP". Cute, right?


----------



## Guest (Jan 8, 2005)

At least you perceive me from behind. I don't perceive me at all.


----------



## Guest (Jan 8, 2005)

This car is empty. I have dp.


----------



## Guest (Jan 8, 2005)

No one controls this car. I have dp.


----------



## Guest (Jan 8, 2005)

Fuck DP


----------



## Guest (Jan 8, 2005)

Good ones all. And just to give this a little bump..............

DP'ed Driver - Pass with EXTREME caution
So if you're you, who am I?
Have sex with a fella on Prozac (you thought only the EverReady Bunny could keep going, and going, and going.....)
Scared to Death - And Proud of It.
Canadian AND DP'ed. Help. 
Honk if You Don't Know Who You Are
Honk if Everything Looks Unreal
Honk Just to Remind Yourself You're Still Here 
Honk for no apparent reason 
Janine Baker for President
I'm a Friend of sc
I <heart> Dreamer (<~~~~eventually I WILL draw her into this thread)

Let's get more people involved here. We're supposedly the creative type you know. sleepingbeauty - this is right up your alley.


----------



## Guest (Jan 8, 2005)

I once saw a stupid bumper sticker that said: "*Searching for the eternal buzz*"

So my bumper sticker would be

"*NOT searching for the eternal buzz*"

for you brits buzz means slightly drunk


----------



## Guest (Jan 8, 2005)

or:

*"Don't worry about rapture: car already unmanned"*


----------



## dreamcatcher (Sep 23, 2004)

*DPed or not DPed???????Wot was the ....????*


----------



## Axel19 (Aug 11, 2004)

I may be non existent, but at least I can drive!


----------



## Guest (Jan 9, 2005)

DANGEROUS to tailgate me. I'm not really here.


----------



## Guest (Jan 9, 2005)

Disordered

I am DeePer

I am a Dr.

Or have a bumpersticker for your nationality/country like NL for Holland, that says:

DP/DR

(Where are you from? 
Im from DP/DR.)


----------



## Guest (Jan 9, 2005)

I am a DeePer Driver


----------



## CECIL (Oct 3, 2004)

Or of course the phone message:

"I'm not here right now, but if you see me, tell me to wait for myself!"


----------



## person3 (Aug 10, 2004)

Aw man I wanted a copy of the Dreamer sticker


----------



## Guest (Jan 10, 2005)

I Love Myself

:lol:


----------



## Guest (Jan 11, 2005)

It's settled then, we'll all get "I Love Wendy" bumper stickers. Maybe have a little wooden shoe logo around it.

There's gotta be some way to work with her ..... I'm DeePer idea.

DeePer is better
DeePers are Deeper
I'm DeePer Than You Are
DR DeePer
Faster Harder DeePer (O.K., maybe not)

Have I mentioned lately that I am sad beyond human endurance? Somebody keep this thing going just to cheer me up please.


----------



## *Alex (Sep 27, 2004)

CAUTION : Driver may or may not be conscious

DP is ME

Powered by Prozac

I like Dreamcatchers's Shakespearian sticker :lol:


----------



## Guest (Jan 11, 2005)

No I dont really love myself, Clover.
It was a joke regarding the Narcissist issues some people have here. :wink:

Sc I like the: Im DeePer Than You Are.
Also please, no bumpersticker for me. Please NOT. :shock:

I cant think of any new one at the moment.
Really fun thread :lol:


----------



## Guest (Jan 11, 2005)

Shoot Wendy, wish you would have responded here a little sooner. I've already ordered 50,000 "I Love Wendy" bumper stickers. Now I wish I wouldn't have used your actual photograph..... Mmmm. Oh well. You probably won't ever even see one. Do you guys even have cars there yet? I picture Holland with mostly windmills, and a bunch of people clogging around in uncomfortable shoes. Oh, and tulips. Lots of tulips.


----------



## Guest (Jan 12, 2005)

Sc, thats NOT really me on the picture anyway, so I dont mind you used it....LOL

But really, in daily life, I look like shit. No make up (never use it really), long hair all messed up all day (but blond though), pale skin (from smoking too much) and dark eyes (too little sleep and too much stress).
So no worries Sc, I wont be recognized.

We do have cars here, and tulips and windmills and wooden shoes.
You forgot the cheese, though.
Lots of cows, bicycles and rain (and trains).
And Amsterdam.
And ofcourse lots of pretty women :wink:


----------



## Guest (Jan 12, 2005)

Hahahahaha! 

I am laughing out loud, to read to post of SC about slogans...very hilarious!!!!

I am so depressed today, then I am laughing really.... :lol: Thanks Sc. I shouldn't miss your posts. You are so funny!!!!!

You made my day. (I laugh again now)

Cyn xxx


----------



## Guest (Jan 12, 2005)

Other thoughts (not really for the cars!)

-Just DP it! 
-Mention to the most DP'er of the world, who achieved with success her DP learning 101. You're just part of the DP University. Cheers!
-DP and proud of it
-DP on board!
-Warning! Bad DP'er
-Drive slowly : watch for DP'ers and animals

That was my part

Cyn xxx


----------



## Guest (Jan 13, 2005)

(this would seem to support my suggestion of: "DP AND Canadian. Help."

Thank you Miss Cynthia for the latest ideas. 
As it happens, all of the "I Love Wendy" bumper stickers have been sold. Went like hotcakes as they say.

Maybe if we tried to come up with something based on characters from here. Things like.......

DP'ed Hottie (lots of those here I'm sure)
DP'ed Dream (either Dreamer or dreamcatcher)
Old DP'ers are Best (me)
DP'ed Stud
DP'ed Studdette
DP'ed, French Canadian, and Beautiful
Ex-DP'er Obsessed With this Board (now who could that be.....)
DP'ed and Kinda Stupid (fill in name of favorite member)

just some suggestions to keep things going.


----------



## Guest (Jan 14, 2005)

> DP'ed Hottie (lots of those here I'm sure)


Sc, thats true and I wonder why that is. Why are DPed people more attractive than 'normal' people? (by the looks I mean)
Anyone have an idea? :?:


----------



## Guest (Jan 14, 2005)

> Ex-DP'er Obsessed With this Board (now who could that be.....)
> DP'ed and Kinda Stupid (fill in name of favorite member)


fILL MY NAME IN 

And I am not a DP hottie  Unfortunately, ordinary DP is me. But hey, we miss to see many pictures of others DP friends!!!

p.s. Don't worry, SC and Wendy you are hotties


----------



## Guest (Jan 14, 2005)

(pssst. Cynthia. It was the "French Canadian..." one that was referring to you. C'est parce que vous etes le Canada, et parle fraincais).

Time to put this thread to bed anyway no doubt. I'm just going with:
"DP 'n Lovin' It"


----------



## Guest (Jan 14, 2005)

Psss SC, I KNOW I am not a hottie like you all, please don't make me remember it :lol: And..... about your French....

Je ne suis pas le Canada!! :lol:

Je suis qu?b?coise et Canadienne!

h?h?

I am teasing you 

Cynthia xxx


----------



## Guest (Jan 14, 2005)

Sure, make fun of the dumb American's attempts at French. Jeez, you Canadians are a viscious lot. Although it's a little difficult to take seriously anyone from a country who's national sport involves pushing a rock across ice while sweeping. 
"DP'ed AND a Curler. Help."


----------



## Guest (Jan 14, 2005)

American and having Bush as president.

We can't battle that 

Lol

Cynthia xxx


----------

